
Subscription or no subscription? That is not the question - OberstKrueger
https://ia.net/topics/subscription-or-no-subscription
======
zepto
I was extremely unimpressed by the previous posting from IA.

 _This, however is a different matter._ Very informative, well reasoned, and
with a very straightforward solution proposed.

There is a little bit of the unhelpful snark and demonization of Apple, but
it’s inconsequential to the argument being made, and well under control.

I don’t think it’s reasonable for Apple to charge a fee as low as credit card
processors charge.

Anyone who claims that is all they are doing is being intellectually
dishonest.

I also don’t think Apple should subsidize the store costs and investments from
other sources. _That_ would be just as anti-competitive as any other thing
they are accused of, especially given that they don’t really operate according
to P&L per division.

However, the author has convinced me that the App Store _profit margin_ should
be low. Essentially what Jobs originally promised - not something they make
money from. It has clearly stopped being that.

Of course for those concerned about Apple having a monopoly, the paradox is
that if Apple lowers margins and more developers are successful on the
platform, their position will become even stronger.

